# K46 vs K57 i.e. X350 vs X370



## CaptainSlow

Boy that's a lot of esoteric numbering mumbo jumbo in that thread title..

Anyway, I'm shopping for a good quality mower to maintain my ~3 acre property, which is not all grass. The property is mostly gently sloping with a couple of steeper spots in the back that if I can't mow is not a big deal. I will mostly be mowing, and occasionally pulling a small cart for mulch or whatever, and a yard sweeper thing a few times in the fall. No heavy duty pulling and no garden plowing.

At this point I'm trying to decide between the X350 and X370. The X370 comes with power steering and hydraulic deck lift, which are probably nice, but I don't really care about that much. What interests me in the X370 is the K57 transaxle, which as I understand it, can be serviced, i.e. fluid can be drained and filled, and there is a replaceable filter on it. Those in the know correct me if I'm wrong, but it doesn't seem that the K57 is much if any more robust than the K46. But I DO like the idea of being able to maintain it at least.

Also, I like the idea of the 42" deck as I think I can fit the mower on my trailer with the deck still installed. Is that something I'm going to regret over a 48" deck? This is coming from someone who as only ever used an old snapper rider with probably a 28" deck, so they all seem huge to me.

SO, my question is, is the X370 worth the extra dough to be able to service the transaxle? Is this something I should even be worrying about?

The next step up, the X380 has the K58 transaxle which I understand to be a significant step up in durability. But it is also a big jump in price and is really outside my budget.

As an aside, my nearest dealer told me all the transaxles in the X3XX mowers are identical and worlds better than the box store mowers, and you have to move up to an X5XX to get an upgrade. This is pretty obviously false with about 20 seconds of research. Another dealer I called confirmed this.


----------



## BigT

Hello CaptainSlow, welcome to the forum.

Power steering and hydraulic deck lift are very nice features that you will enjoy for many years. The K46 is basically a throw-away transaxle, while the K57 can be serviced to provide a longer life. I would go for the X370.


----------

